# Kind of need some advice (possible tumor?)



## Alaska (Jan 24, 2012)

I've had this internal "bump" inside the left side of my neck for over a year now, and I've been doing pretty decent at "just ignoring it".

Not on purpose, per se, but because doctors and the industry in general are at odds with poor people, apparently. Around the same time this bump decided to appear, I went to this clinic around here with a "sliding" fee in order to find out about my jaw. It's kind of jenky, and I knew something was wrong with it. Lo and behold, after a few tests, it was found that my jaw was indeed "cracked at the hinge". The doctor said I could go into surgery and get a "bite plate" installed... IF I had insurance. Which I do not have at all. I didn't fight it, I just kind of teared up a bit and walked out the door, defeated. My jaw is still all kinds of fucked (not visibly).

So, back to my original point... This "bump" has seemed to get bigger. I was messing with it earlier today, and found that I could tighten the flesh around it, and it would be visible. This has never been the case before. It's usually just chillin, not causing any discomfort, and now it's kind of pulsing. Possibly from my aforementioned "messing with it". 

Basically, my body is fucked, and I want to get it back on track. How the fuck am I supposed to do that if old Indian doctors are insulting me and telling me to get insurance?

Despite my tone, I really am pretty fucking worried. I have plenty of other medical "anomalies" (caused from smoking and drinking; I'm in the semi-process of quitting both) that I can deal with, but yeah. A tumor in my neck and a defunct face-bone are not just minor things I can sit well with and *not* think about. 

Does anyone have any tips at all? I really don't know what to do, especially since I will probably require surgery. I doubt going to the ER would help at all, though I may be wrong?

I would, quite obviously, appreciate any help you wonderful people could give me.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 24, 2012)

Hopefully its just a cyst, but you shouldn't ignore the possibility that it could be something more serious and contact human services (or something like that). 
In the meantime, try to do whatever it takes to not worry about it as all the worry in the world has never fixed a damn thing. A simple thing like weight loss
can increase the palpability of this lump. I don't want it to seem like it isn't serious and shouldn't be investigated, get the phonebook out and make the appt. 
Maybe somebody here on StP has some advice as to what is available in Alaska.


----------



## venusinpisces (Jan 25, 2012)

Bentonite clay applied daily can dissolve growths of all kinds. If you truly do not have any money then regular old clay will help too(just find a local clay bank) , but bentonite is supposed to be the best and it is affordable. Many people have successfully used it to get rid of cancer.


----------



## landpirate (Jan 25, 2012)

just putting it out there, could it be swollen lymph glands?

http://www.patient.co.uk/health/Lymph-Glands-Swollen.htm

i live in the UK so don't know much about heatlth insurance in the US, but I hope you get it sorted and are better soon.


----------



## baconrind (Jan 25, 2012)

yea my first guess was a swollen gland. If youre really worried about it Id go get it checked out. Just go to a hospital and never pay them. I dont know much about tumors and shit but my rat got one on his head. if its a cancerous tumor then it will be painless, hard and unmoveable. (RIP Nukka $hit Dang) If its a cyst you can probably squish it around and it might hurt. Swollen glands can be tender to the touch as well but they go down alot. Hope you figure it out and its nothing serious.


----------



## 3knd (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, Used to freak out about this bump on the side of my neck as well, shit sucked, but then i went to a doctor...he told me that It might have been a "Swollen gland". Like, I don't know. It could be that. sorry, This probably didn't help at all  Well, I wish the best for you.


----------



## Vonuist (Feb 3, 2012)

Sounds like it might be time for you to take a trip to Canada and get it checked out.


----------



## shitbagdanny (Feb 3, 2012)

go to 33 essex, ny, ny in manhattans lower east side


----------

